# Repaired Stool



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

My cousin asked if I could repair a stool for a friend of his. Two of the sides were cracked so I had to basicly rebuild it. Since I have a ton of 3/4 MDF around the shop I decided to use that, since the original was paticle board. The problem was getting the MDF to look like wood. I experimented with MinWax PolyShade (a poly/stain combination) and it came out surprisingly good. I also routed a quarter round on the bottoms of the sides. The pictures aren't the best but will give you an idea of how it came out.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

George, that's a really nice repair job. You matched the stain nicely. Great work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a first class job George, now word is out, you're going to be inundated with requests for furniture restorations from family and friends, so why not come out of retirement, hang up a shingle "Expert furniture restorations" and make some real money to equip you're shop as you have only dreamed of.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice job George. To me, one of the hardest things to do in woodworking is trying to match an older project, and making it look nice.

Doug


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

George I have to agree with Harry. How are you at making signs?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave, there's no point in asking George a question like that, he'd only say that he hadn't a clue, then, out of the blue will appear, without fanfare, a photo-shoot of a magnificent sign.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeh, and then Harry will post a sign saying he thought he'd have a go at it while we were talking about it......LOL.....

Ed......


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

How did you get the grain in the sides made of mdf ?. It looks very nice.

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Just a butt in post,, I have a rubber roller that will put on the look of grain on wood,, they come in may types, the one I have is Oak type and about 2 1/2" in dia.and about 6" long,,looks like a paint roller in away but it's rubber...dip it in thick stain and roll on the grain look....then with a clear coat and it's done....

Looks something like the one below,,you dip it in the dark stain and drag it and roll it on the wood...looks just like Oak...but only skin deep...

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2920369
they make many kinds 
http://search.ebay.com/pattern-paint-roller_W0QQ_trksidZm37QQfromZR40


======



jerrymayfield said:


> How did you get the grain in the sides made of mdf ?. It looks very nice.
> 
> Jerry


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> How are you at making signs?


I don't know Dave, I have never tried. 



> Dave, there's no point in asking George a question like that, he'd only say that he hadn't a clue, then, out of the blue will appear, without fanfare, a photo-shoot of a magnificent sign.


Thanks Harry, but I have no need to make a sign right now and besides YOU are the sign wizzard, according to a recent thread if I recall correctly. 



> Yeh, and then Harry will post a sign saying he thought he'd have a go at it while we were talking about it......LOL.....


Ed, I think you got Harry pegged on that one! 



> How did you get the grain in the sides made of mdf ?


Jerry, on the first coat of PolyShade I just didn't try to blend it in so the stain wasn't evenly applied. In other words I applied it with very light strokes of the brush, just enough to cover.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice George.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

George. I can't say I've ever seen MDF look so good! I wouldn't have believed it except we all know the camera doesn't lie. Excellent repair job!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Ken and Geordie. It was just an experiment that actually worked.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow,, I would have never guessed that is MDF. Amazing!


----------

